# Bizarre local (non OTA) issue



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

When I signed up with E*, as part of their promotional package, you get locals whether you want them or not. I get OTA great, so I’m fine there. On my standard receiver I get all the local channels (5). However, on the 942 I only get 3 locals (missing NBC and PBS). I spoke with advanced tech support, and after spending an hour on the phone they can’t figure out what is going on. We ran check switches several times, scans, and reboots - everything they had in their books and still no luck. I’m curious if anyone else with the 942 has run into this same problem. Thanks.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Check that the Guide display is set for "all channels" or words like that. If it is a favorites list, they could be inadvertently turned off and would be there but not show up on the guide. Apologies if you've done this, but I made this mistake.

Local channels over satellite show up as suffix -00 (for example 008-00). The OTA digital channel would show up as -01. There is also a check box in setup to map satellite locals to their local channel number.

Also, you refer to a "standard receiver." If the station is an analog-only channel, the 942 will not pick it up. The 942 currently only receives digital channels.

I assume this stuff was covered by tech support in such a long conversation, but my own experience with them was not impressive. In fact "advanced tech support" gave nice, polite and outright wrong wnswers concerning OTA guide issues. I thought it would be ok to mention some perhaps obvious possibilities.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, zephyr.

Yeah, we tried that. TV1 guide will show all the local digitals I can receive OTA. TV1 guide for sat. locals (7930 range) show 3 out of 5. TV2 guide shows the same 3 out of 5 sat. locals as TV1. I can manually put in local OTA 000-01 on TV2 that local sat. doesn't show and sometimes get them and other times they don’t lock-in. But when they do and I pull up the guide (000) it only lists the same three that are in the 7930 range but not the one I am currently viewing. We enabled and disabled sat. locals and reset to no avail. Just bizarre. 

I also suggested they cancel my locals and then reinstall them, which they thought was a good idea, but because I’m under their promotional plan it seemed it would create a quagmire by doing that, so they never pursued that option.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It would help to know where you are, and what the channel numbers of the NBC and PBS stations are that you are missing.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Missing 7931 - WVIR - NBC
Missing 7933 - WHTJ - PBS

Receiving 7929 - WVAW - CBS
Receiving 7930 - WCAV - ABC
Receiving 7932 - WAHU - FOX

Charlottesville, Virginia


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Go Cavaliers! ...wahoo-wah... (my wife was in the first class of women to graduate from UVA)

Are all locals on the same satellite? I just replaced a 508 with the 942. The 942 kept dropping sat 110, though the 508 never had that problem. I re-aimed the dish ever so slightly. Problem went away. The dish or arm might have gotten jolted when I replaced the LNB with a new DPP twin. I know this affected one of my locals over satellite, but never did a study of all locals.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Are your locals on 105 (superdish)?


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, they are, Mark. I called today, and after looking at the computer entries from my call last week, they didn't spend any more time with me. In addition to that problem, I’m still having sporadic issues with TV2 going out on me. I’m going through the process of getting a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I am also having a similar problem in Erie PA. with missing Satellite locals 66-00, 24-00 and 54-00. However, their OTA counterparts do show up on the 942. I have rebooted several times and they come back but only to disappear again. I have not called tech support yet but will tomorrow. It seems that if their is a OTA (example) 66-01, 54-01, 24-01...it replaces the satellite channel. Satellite 12-00 and 05-00 are still there but they don't have a digital OTA counterpart.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

The situation was the same this morning until I called tech support. They didn't do anything on their end but all of a sudden, the missing locals appeard. Go figure. Could it be that DISH was moving some locals from one SAT to another and this is why there was a disruption.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Resolved! After not hearing back within 48 hours on a swap-out, I called to see what was up. I spoke with Joey, and he immediately had me try resetting to factory default. Voila, success! He was really a great guy who asked question in order to try and resolve all the quirks going on with the 942.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

They had me set the factory default also and it seemed to work until I tried to re-scan my local OTA in. I decided to do it one by one. As I scanned in one OTA...its counterpart local on Satellite disappeardd. Also the unit is frozen in dual mode. Tried re-booting both by power and by unplugging and plugging back in 4 times and it is worse. I will call on Monday and suggest they send me a new unit.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Interesting, Gutter. I just looked and my sat. locals are just like they were before. Back to missing those same two stations after scanning OTA locals. Time for another call.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

After reporting my problem with OTA channels replacing SAT locals, I received a call from DISH confirming that they know this is a problem. I tested it by first scanning in one OTA local. At firs both the OTA and the SAT local appeard as normal but the next time I turned on the unit, the SAT local was not there but the OTA was. It would come and go. If I deleted the OTA channel, the SAT channel would stay. Also noticed a problem swithing from dual to single user mode. When rebooting, the unit would default to dual. Got to play with it to put it into single user. DISH tech support also confirmed this. It seems it was as l229 problem and they are working on a solution that they hope will be in the next update. 

The important thing is that they confirmed that this is a problem they know about. All timers and other functions operate as normal.


----------

